# Opinions???



## Hachiroku (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been playing 40k for about a month.. I have a couple of friends that play fantasy as well..I bought the Wood elves codex due to the fact that I huge fan of archers..Whats a few tactics they use and what would a good start for the Woodies..Any advice would be great..


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Elves (wood elves in particular) are pretty in-depth tactic-wise. As far as that goes, I can't give you much advice (I haven't pulled off a win in 3 months :laugh:.) It helps if you give a bit more info: how much do you want to spend? How big is the army you're building? I know you like archers, but try to fill in some more blanks. I'm trying to avoid giving bad advice, which is harder the less I know.

Anyway; for starting units and such (in a generic wood elves army), I like to have a wizard and combat-oriented hero for my hero choices (Hq in 40k.) If you like archers, take glade guard as your core choices (troops from 40k.) For special and rare choices, I'd recommend some cavalry (wild riders) and maybe some warhawk-mounted elves. I'm a big fan of tree-people and the like (actually, my first 1200 points were all trees) so I'd tell you to take some. However, my loosing streak should show you that it's a dumb idea to use only trees.

That's about all I can say now, let me know some more and I'll try to give more specific advice.


----------



## Hachiroku (Jul 12, 2009)

I was thinkin of having 3 units of 10 of glade guard on the initial purchase..but just wondering ....All there other chioces,special rare etc look good on paper but thats never really the case...Just want map out my initial purchace..I dont want to end up spendin money on something I won't really use


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok. If you want the archers, get 'em. No point playing an army you won't like. I'd suggest the glade riders for speed and mobility (lots of cheap tricks to fast cavalry too!) and a pair of decent heroies. You will need some combat, I suggest eternal guard, dryads, and/or wardancers. I know opinions on dancers are mixed, but I like them. Make one of your heroes a wizard, and put the other with the dancers (if armed for hand-to-hand) with the riders (if on a mount) or the archers (if he's got a bow.) I'd recommend the elf on stag model, just because it's really nice and could join your riders. I'd also consider a Treeman for anti-elite units. And shadowdancers are also insane, and have bows. Hope that helps!


----------



## Hachiroku (Jul 12, 2009)

Does the stag follows the monsterous mount rules??


----------



## Hachiroku (Jul 12, 2009)

And thanks for the help..I leaning towards that kinda setup..I like the way wardancers fight and look I have read mixed opinions on them,and good see you like you im not only one lol..You cleared up a lot of thoughts I had thank you


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

For wood elves, shooting can be a tough army to play but fun. Glade riders are very helpful for harassing and drawing frenzied troops around till the time is right to deal with them. Warhawk riders are a must if you are planning of heavy shooting. They can start march blocking turn 1 or 2 while you pelt them with many arrows. Waywatchers are also very helpful though kinda expensive and they use up a rare choice but they are the best way for taking down knights or other heavily armored foes which will be the biggest problem for a shooting army. Plus they can scout causing problems up front with the warhawk riders and glade riders. Glade guard are necessary since they will form the bulk of your shooting so they're a good start for any wood elf army. Plus upgrading a few of them to scout is great as well. I've seen people do fine without any close combat so that's up to you. Wardancers are ok but might be too expensive point wise to get enough shooting to be effective while still having a cc unit that has staying power. A few units of dryads to stay back to protect your glade guard should be just fine if you have enough shooting to do some real damage to units. It's up to you just keep in mind if you want to go balanced, wood elves can be really good but it's a completely different build and if you want to go shooting you need as much as possible but still a very good build when you figure out how to play it. Keep in mind though that there are some armies that you will probably never beat going for a shooting army. Tomb kings are very difficult to beat because they will always hit on 5's so your wardancers/waywatchers in heavy cover are still hit on 5's and will drop like flies with no armor. Also, skaven seem to be a problem since they have a magic banner that makes shooting at -2 which really kills a shooting army while hundreds of rats come bearing down on you. I'm sure there are plenty of other armies but those 2 seem to do the best against wood elf bow lines.


----------



## Hachiroku (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you for that insight...Will keep that in mind


----------

